# ADVERT Willing to adopt details inside.



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

Or buy, but not at a price that is trying to squeeze profit from me.

I am interested in preferrably adopting a male post squad Rock Dove.
Or Fantail.
I am willing to pay/organise shipment.

I will soon be moving to a house with a large backyard where i can build a standard
rest, but i hope to domesticate the pidge to live indoors.

the only dangers the pidge would face are from 2 cats, one being mine, however
my cat has never harmed the rats i used to have years back, so i think he could get used
to the pigeon, but at any case i would closely guard a bird i would be caring for.

I will also willingly show what kind of setting i live in to give an indication to what
kind of person i am to put to rest any worries, but yet again i am Australian, and
killing animals for fun is severely frowned upon and despised anyway.

(will add more info tommorow)


----------

